# TSH and Free T4 raising? What's going on?



## estee (Feb 19, 2015)

Doesn't Free T4 typically drop as TSH rises? Mine is the exact opposite - the higher my TSH is, the higher my Free T4 seems to be! An endocrinologist diagnosed me with 'subclinical hypothyroidism' and discharged me to my GP, who is supposed to re-check in another year. I am not currently on any medication and both an ultrasound and MRI of my neck were completely normal.

These are my blood test results over the last three years:

2012:

TSH 9.5 (0.27 - 4.2)

Free T4 16.0 (10.5 - 20.0)

TPO Antibodies 79 (<35)

Thyroglobulin 20 (<100)

2013:

TSH 5.8 (0.27 - 4.2)

Free T4 13.0 (10.5 - 20.0)

2014:

TSH 11.6 (0.27 - 4.2)

Free T4 16.7 (10.5 - 20.0)

Does anyone have any ideas what could be going on? The doctors I have seen are of no help, and since I am not in the USA, it is very difficult (usually impossible) to get a second opinion.

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You must be feeling seriously bad. With a TSH that high, I wonder why you are not on any medication for the thyroid.

FREE T4 appears to not be converting to FREE T3 although the FT4 is still within the range this is an oddity.

If you can get the FREE T3 test, please do so. Info above.

When did you have that ultra-sound?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## estee (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you Andros!

Seriously bad doesn't even start to describe how I've been feeling for the past several years! My doctor said that he will let me try a small dose of Eltroxin, but he is concerned that it will exacerbate some of my symptoms, which include hot flashes, flushing, heart palpations, labile hypertension, dizziness, and severe headaches. Pheochromocytoma has been ruled out, but I still don't know what's causing these spells. And, of course, after hearing that thyroid replacement could make them worse, I have been too scared to try it!

My ultrasound was in 2012, my MRI of my neck (which was done for other reasons) was in 2014.

I also had an MRI of my brain in 2013 which revealed several non-specific hyperintensities in the hypothalamus and pons - I'm not sure if this is relevant or not, but every doctor I have seen has said not to be concerned about it.

I will keep trying to get that Free T3 test!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Some of those other things could be tied in to a malfunctioning thyroid. That little gland actually keeps the whole body running and when it fails; other things do as well.

So...............do you have copies of the results of the ultra-sound and the MRI? If not, can you get them so we can see what is what?

Usually the radiologist makes comments and recommendations on the bottom of the print outs.

Hugs,


----------



## estee (Feb 19, 2015)

Andros said:


> So...............do you have copies of the results of the ultra-sound and the MRI? If not, can you get them so we can see what is what?
> 
> Usually the radiologist makes comments and recommendations on the bottom of the print outs.


Unfortunately I don't. The ultrasound was not read by a radiologist - it was done in-office during an appointment by an endocrinologist I am not a patient of any more. I was just told during the test that my thyroid was perfectly and completely normal.

The report from the MRI of my neck doesn't even mention my thyroid (just some disc issues), so I'm assuming that nothing showed up to concern the radiologist enough to even mention it!

And the report for the MRI of my head was all pretty much normal, other than what I mentioned in the last post.


----------



## estee (Feb 19, 2015)

A couple more questions:

Is it safe for me to take Eltroxin (which is essentially T4 replacement, correct?) when my FT4 is already at a more or less 'optimal' level?

And if there is nothing wrong with my thyroid function (as the doctors keep telling me) what else could possibly be making my TSH high?


----------

